# Catching or not catching



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

Just wanted to see if y'all have caught any steel yet? It's been pretty slow for me here in Ashtabula County.


----------



## cjtrost7 (Aug 1, 2020)

V

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

It was pretty good in Conneaut today outside of the wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally hooked up on three Tuesday evening. But..... didn't land them. Was nice to finally have some on the line though.


----------



## The_big_skipper (Dec 5, 2019)

TommyToTall said:


> Finally hooked up on three Tuesday evening. But..... didn't land them. Was nice to finally have some on the line though.
> [/QUOTE
> I hooked up on a couple the other night but also didn’t land them


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

Caught one tonight. Had two more on the line also. So I finally got my first one. All is well I the steel world.


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

Good evening for my fishing buddy and I. Fished the Grand and we went 4 for 15. Water was just right. Best to remember the net next time.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

TommyToTall said:


> Good evening for my fishing buddy and I. Fished the Grand and we went 4 for 15. Water was just right. Best to remember the net next time.


Were you trolling by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_big_skipper (Dec 5, 2019)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Were you trolling by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were fly fishing actually


----------



## Bweber1117 (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyone getting into anything? I’ve tried the Rocky a few times, and have only managed 1 skipper. Thinking of heading out to the Headlands one of these days once the lake chills out


----------



## Gogol (Nov 17, 2020)

Everyone must have done well over the last week....nobody posting! Keeping their spots to themselves!


----------

